

Ask HN: What's the best IRC client for a Mac? - kentf

I am using Colloquy but looking for a change.  Is there anything better out there?
======
evdawg
I really like XChat Aqua (<http://xchataqua.sourceforge.net/>). It's not
really being maintained anymore, but don't let the low version number scare
you. It has never crashed on me once. I like it because I was so used to XChat
on Linux, it provides me with a familiar interface.

If you're hardcore, try MacIrssi
(<http://www.sysctl.co.uk/projects/macirssi/>), which is seeing lots of active
development.

~~~
kentf
MacIrssi looks pretty cool. XChat Aqua is very linuxy... too much for my taste
:)

------
qhoxie
What is it you do not like about Colloquy? That will probably lead to better
answers to your question.

------
defied
I'm using LimeChat (<http://limechat.net/mac/>). It's a pretty good client.
Supports multiple irc servers, highlighting, ... everything you want :)

------
quellhorst
I have switched to the beta version of adimu. It has decent IRC support. I
have used colloquy and irssi/bitchx in the past

------
icey
I used to use emacs and XChat, but now I just prefer to use Mibbit.

------
cpr
Not that I've found...

~~~
kentf
Boo... I want one that does smart replies...

------
johng
BitchX

------
pclark
irssi

